# powerkraft lathe motor how to wire for 220 volts



## chuckie (Jan 25, 2015)

hey everyone..i have a powerkraft lathe motor that i need to wire 220 volts..it is a dual voltage pulse induction motor..it has 4 wires with brass tags marked 1 thru 4 .the wiring diagram is long gone.any help would be greatly appreciated.thanks chuckie


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Chuckie,
is the motor a capacitor start motor?


----------



## chuckie (Jan 25, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hi Chuckie,
> is the motor a capacitor start motor?


hey Ulma, it isn't a capacitor start motor,thanks


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 25, 2015)

can you post a picture of the motor and terminal arrangement?


i have wired 4 wire motors before , but they required a capacitor for directional rotation.


i did find this diagram that may help.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...BIjXQ4U-v0U_hgju2oN5tpug&ust=1422297549655835


you could test the windings for resistance and get further information from those findings.

terminals 1 and 4 may be the line in, 2 and 3 may need to be shorted for 240v single phase operation at a guess, but i'd do the resistance testing before just plugging it in.


----------



## chuckie (Jan 25, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> can you post a picture of the motor and terminal arrangement?
> 
> 
> i have wired 4 wire motors before , but they required a capacitor for directional rotation.
> ...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 25, 2015)

if you're a gambling man (i am with electric motors)
i'd give the resistance testing a go through and then i'd probably hook it up like this:

i'd make the blue insulated leads the line connections
i'd twist the 2 other white insulated wires together with a wire nut and put some momentary 240v to the blue leads.
it will either get straight up to speed or it will grumble and complain and won't sound right.

just be ready to disconnect power if the later is experienced, just don't let the grumbling condition last for more than a couple seconds.


----------



## chuckie (Jan 25, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> if you're a gambling man (i am with electric motors)
> i'd give the resistance testing a go through and then i'd probably hook it up like this:
> 
> i'd make the blue insulated leads the line connections
> ...


i have resistance between wires 1 and 2 and then 3 and 4


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 25, 2015)

by the numbering you posted,
i'd be tempted to put leads 2&4 together, and put 240v to 1 and 3 respectively. 

here's a little more information if you would be interested.
https://books.google.com/books?id=Y... unknown 4 wire dual voltage ac motor&f=false


----------



## chuckie (Jan 26, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> by the numbering you posted,
> i'd be tempted to put leads 2&4 together, and put 240v to 1 and 3 respectively.
> 
> here's a little more information if you would be interested.
> https://books.google.com/books?id=Y... unknown 4 wire dual voltage ac motor&f=false


i'll give that a try,thanks very much for all your help...chuckie


----------

